# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  AMD Vs. Nvidia

## Lunaire

Which do you think is better and why?

 :popcorn:

----------


## Lunaire



----------


## Member11

Nvidia, without a doubt, way better performance and reliable.

----------


## Otherside

Nvidia. Always found them to be more reliable than AMD.

@Lunaire
 you're going to start a war here  :Rofl:

----------


## Sagan

Nvidia for me

----------


## Lunaire

Looks like we have a lot of Nvidia fans on this forum!

----------

